# Price difference between Concrete Slab and Suspended Timber Floor



## Jimmy2010 (14 Jun 2010)

Hi All,

Currently applying for planning permission for a 270m2 two storey house in cork. However, not 100% on whether to go with a concrete slab first floor or a suspended timber first floor. Concrete slab would be more expensive but how much more per m2?? Total area of first floor would be 125m2. Also, what are the main advantages/disadvantages of having a concrete slab first floor rather than a timber floor?? Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## bluemac (15 Jun 2010)

Just half way though my build went for slab.  
1st point slab can be made in advance once build starts and installed the next day the brickies have got to first floor level (leave it over weekend iff poss) and takes about a half day so builder can get on a day later (remember you have to join the slabs with poured concrete in the gaps no one told me this and it was hard work  to get it up there and in)

The slabs are good for fire and sound proofing, one of the family has wood one has slab and the one with slab the house is very quite the one with wood wises she had slab.

Rememebr you also need a suspended cealing metal system under it ( dont lat it with wood it doesnt work well and is more expenisve) metal system is a diy job at about €500 will cover it all. 


so for my house 14m by 14m  slabs were 6k 500 for metal and 500 for concrete 7k if your not doing it yourself 10K

I recon timber and wood workers to get it to same stage as above 5k

so its double the price by the time you finish but the fire safty thing for me is key as I look at the house now and theres nothing that will burn really...


----------



## Jimmy2010 (15 Jun 2010)

Thanks very much Bluemac. Ur help very much appreciated!!!


----------



## kbie (16 Jun 2010)

Have timber and sorry I did not go for slab mainly because every sound is heard downstairs, footsteps, toilets flushing, music etc. If you can spend the extra I would advise slabs. I regret I was not aware of the choice at the time.


----------



## Claire1956 (16 Jun 2010)

We put in a timber floor that had the engineered trusses made for us by a Carlow Co. Approx 2000sq feet and cost was €4k or so. It is completely squeak free compared to what a 'carpenter would have put in' (this is hearsay BTW, suppose it depends on his attention to making it squeak free). Double slabbed the kitchen/living room to reduce noise as that will be the busiest room in house and used thicker ply upstairs, plus for insulation (there is six inches of it in the ceiling/first floor). Does this come by default with the concrete?

Reason we didn't go concrete was just a personal dislike of it. 

One benefit is that you don't have to use extra materials in the foundation, which apparently has to be done if using concrete in upstairs floor. Plus it is nice sensation underfoot compared to concrete. However the costs in the foundation are probably offset by the costs of the ply etc with the timber.

Very satisfied with it too, gives me the sense that the house has an older country feel as opposed to mass concrete. Have always lived in houses with timber floors and never found the noise an issue when done correctly.


----------



## Froggie (24 Jun 2010)

I lived in a 2 storey with timber floors for 11 years, I put the concrete floors into my current house.

The reduction in noise carryover from upstairs is fantastic. We used to think that the kids were trying to drive us mad by rolling coins from one side of their bedrooms to the other, the floors were varnished with no carpet though. With the concrete floors I can crank up the volume on my home cinema system even when my wife is in bed in the room overhead and it doesnt bother her. I have a much better relationship with my kids too.

I cross battened the ceilings with 2x1 timber using a hilti gun. If I was doing it again I would pay a contractor to fit a metal system.


----------



## clonboy (24 Jun 2010)

i also use the clab and metal ceiling battens.. but one more cost i found out was having to get a person in to drill thru the cslab for the benefit of the waste pipes and the rad pipes.

waste of time trying to do it urself, slab is 6 inches and 3 inch scredd on tip of that,, one guy drill all my holes in little over half a day for 400 euro


----------



## RKQ (25 Jun 2010)

The structure must be engineered to support concrete slabs. 
This usually means installing steel beams as lintels over external & some internal opes. It can mean increased foundation costs, block work costs etc.
A 225mm solid internal wall will be required where slabs join. The internal leaf of a cavity wall may need to be incresed in width. Retain a Structural Engineer for advice & calculations.

It is possible to soundproof a timber floor. Insulation, double-slabbing etc can be quite effective.


----------



## changes (3 Jul 2010)

OP What did you decide on in the end up?


----------

